# Why is your species the best?



## Icky (May 13, 2010)

Come on, every furry does this to an extent. Your species is better than everyone else's, and that's why you picked it. But why? 

Yeah, I know this will just turn into another huge species war, but I'm cool with that for now.


----------



## Willow (May 13, 2010)

I'm not really that special though


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

Tummy smashing abilities.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Foxes are cute, sound like satan, and are generally awesome.

and not sluts.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

No one else has it. And Ratchet can pretty much kick anyone's ass, even Chuck Norris.


----------



## Teco (May 13, 2010)

Im like legion. Many as One and One as Many.


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are cute, sound like satan, and are generally awesome.
> 
> and not sluts.


My mom got me a little stuffed fox when I was in the hospital. It made this ungodly squirrelish sound and freaked out my baby brother. 

The worst part is, it's name is Scotty. 

This was before he joined the forums.


----------



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No one else has it. And Ratchet can pretty much kick anyone's ass, even Chuck Norris.



A WILD CHUCK NORRIS APPEARS!


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> My mom got me a little stuffed fox when I was in the hospital. It made this ungodly squirrelish sound and freaked out my baby brother.
> 
> The worst part is, it's name is Scotty.
> 
> This was before he joined the forums.


I feel so sorry for you.

I have two stuffed foxes on my desk and two fox figurines on a shelf >_>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No one else has it. And Ratchet can pretty much kick anyone's ass, even Chuck Norris.


 
Can he get Chuck Norris to do him?


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2010)




----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

What we lack in quality, we make up for in quantity.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> A WILD CHUCK NORRIS APPEARS!



Ratchet uses RYNO

It's super effective

Chuck Norris fainted


----------



## Riley (May 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Tummy smashing abilities.



No other species has figured out "rock technology."

And come on, what isn't awesome about an otter.


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

My species is the best cause I picked it.


----------



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ratchet uses RYNO
> 
> It's super effective
> 
> Chuck Norris fainted



touche, sir


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

pheonix said:


> My species is the best cause I picked it.


Why yes, foxes are the best.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


Damn... So much for being a shark.


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ratchet uses RYNO
> 
> It's super effective
> 
> Chuck Norris fainted


Chuck Norris, return!

I choose you, Theodore Roosevelt!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 13, 2010)

Cats are great, sometimes they attack you and be all like you didn't see anything. *lick*


----------



## the grey fox (May 13, 2010)

THE GREAT CTHULHU IS THE BEST. BOW DOWN, MORTALS, AND BE DESTROYED!


Now i have that out of my system, yay for foxes.


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why yes, foxes are the best.



Whoot! *hi5s*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Always liked foxes. Always will. Fuck the fandom.


----------



## Skidd (May 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Tummy smashing abilities.


But you're a river otter. *headtilt*

BECAUSE I MADE UP RACCORGIS AND THEY'RE A WINFUL COMBINATION OF DORKY DOG AND TRASH-EATER. 

Also, giant earses.


----------



## Willow (May 13, 2010)

My type of species is special I guess because he was created by a girl?


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2010)

the grey fox said:


> THE GREAT CTHULHU IS THE BEST. BOW DOWN, MORTALS, AND BE DESTROYED!








And what do you think you're doing?

@pheonix:  Don't forget that you're the best tool for an intergalactic hitchhiker.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Chuck Norris, return!
> 
> I choose you, Theodore Roosevelt!


I want a piece of you.


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why yes, foxes are the best.



You are an insult to ostriches everywhere. Get out.






Oh, and flight.


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

Skidd said:


> But you're a river otter. *headtilt*


 I'm representing all the great (sea) otters out there.

TUMMAH!


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I want a piece of you.







Piece of cake.


----------



## garoose (May 13, 2010)

Who wouldn't want to be one of these sexy mofos?


----------



## the grey fox (May 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And what do you think you're doing?


 Oh, shi-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Somebody has a boner for Roosevelt.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2010)

I'm covered in spikes... and, uhhh... I can shoot blood out of my eyes... I think it's pretty cool. >_>

Not exactly snugly though...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Piece of cake.











Cats are awesome, and are all cute, you know.


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

I've never said mine is the best. Now, if someone made a towelie / lombax cross that'd be the best. Even though I might edit the species section of my profile to say "Square Watermelon".

Or Buddy Christ.


----------



## Oovie (May 13, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> No other species has figured out "rock technology."
> 
> And come on, what isn't awesome about an otter.


Crows have evolved passed rock technology, now they use Asian's cars to break things open.

I could conclude why my species would be superior, but the moment a Dragon posts they're generally already perfect in everything. No point!


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Crows have evolved passed rock technology, now they use Asian's cars to break things open.
> 
> I could conclude why my species would be superior, but the moment a Dragon posts they're generally already perfect in everything. No point!


 But your posts are filled with logic and proven facts. Please do continue.


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm covered in spikes... and, uhhh... I can shoot blood out of my eyes... I think it's pretty cool. >_>
> 
> Not exactly snugly though...



Snuggly is overrated.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Snuggly is overrated.


I agree entirely ~<3


----------



## Criminally Insane (May 13, 2010)

my species is awesome because it can really fuck with people


----------



## Oovie (May 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But your posts are filled with logic and proven facts. Please do continue.


Oh perhaps later, I'm grilling a salmon fillet right now.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I agree entirely ~<3


^^


----------



## Willow (May 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Snuggly is overrated.


But I like snuggling D:


----------



## garoose (May 13, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I've never said mine is the best. Now, if someone made a towelie / lombax cross that'd be the best. Even though I might edit the species section of my profile to say "Square Watermelon".


 
I choose you ms paint!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> I choose you ms paint!



Hahahahaha


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> my species is awesome because it can really fuck with people


Yeah, mine too. The whole "omen of death" thing, really.


garoose said:


> I choose you ms paint!


You were cooler as an ostrich. :\


----------



## Tao (May 13, 2010)

Foxes are both smart and sexy.


----------



## Karimah (May 13, 2010)

White tigers are awesome, not the best maybe but I love them.

They make regular Bengal tigers feel insecure about themselves. >:3


----------



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I've never said mine is the best. Now, if someone made a towelie / lombax cross that'd be the best. Even though I might edit the species section of my profile to say "Square Watermelon".
> 
> Or Buddy Christ.


 
I say go with Buddy Christ. Cause Buddy Christ is FTW


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Foxes are the best. End of discussion.


----------



## Criminally Insane (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are the *sluttiest*. End of discussion.


couldn't resist :3


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> couldn't resist :3


That only makes us even better.


----------



## Criminally Insane (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That only makes us even better.


*checks out H&K's ass* ain't that the truth


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are the best. End of discussion.


Ok, so we know you harbor this insipid opinion about foxes. But why on earth would so many people pick foxes, even with the stereotypes?


----------



## Willow (May 13, 2010)

I'm the least sluttiest member of FA, does that make me speshul?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 13, 2010)

Thread is so.....ugggggh....guess I had unreasonably high standards on how this thread would flow.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm the least sluttiest member of FA, does that make me speshul?


Yes it does. :V



Icarus615 said:


> Ok, so we know you harbor this insipid opinion about foxes. But why on earth would so many people pick foxes, even with the stereotypes?


Because, they are so awesome that everyone wants a fox fursona.


----------



## Tao (May 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, so we know you harbor this insipid opinion about foxes. But why on earth would so many people pick foxes, even with the stereotypes?



Foxes are pretty!


----------



## Criminally Insane (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it does. :V


*covers Willow's ears* Don't say such things you know she has low self-esteem 
/motherly tone


----------



## Willow (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it does. :V


I can't act slutty, it's out of my nature
Maybe a little playful, but never whoreish



Criminally Insane said:


> *covers Willow's ears* Don't say such things you know she has low self-esteem
> /motherly tone


??


----------



## Criminally Insane (May 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ??


*shrugs* I have no explanation


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't act slutty, it's out of my nature
> Maybe a little playful, but never whoreish
> 
> 
> ??


Ya know, I said the same thing.

Then I started posting on FAF...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ya know, I said the same thing.
> 
> Then I started posting on FAF...



People in RL tend to make more sexual and whorish jokes.


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ya know, I said the same thing.
> 
> Then I started posting on FAF...



And then you started to like playing Second Life...


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> People in RL tend to make more sexual and whorish jokes.



I make assloads of sex jokes IRL too. Just less furry-related ones.



Attaman said:


> And then you started to like playing Second Life...


I haven't been on it in like a week or two. I just get on from time to time and annoy furries in clubs for a bit, or just look around at all the weird, random shit people make.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 13, 2010)

I'm not slutty, I just have sex with loads of guys and girls, and dreama bout the following ppl's murrholes.  Scotty, H&K, Wyldfyre.

Does that make me slutty, I THINK NOT >.> XD


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm not slutty, I just have sex with loads of guys and girls, and dreama bout the following ppl's murrholes.  Scotty, H&K, Wyldfyre.
> 
> Does that make me slutty, I THINK NOT >.> XD


You dream about me?! EWWWW!

That's terribly sexy and I have a boner now. yiff yiff yiff


----------



## Willow (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> People in RL tend to make more sexual and whorish jokes.


Occasionally I make sex jokes, but then again, irl I don't act much different


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 13, 2010)

(on topic) My opinion why squirrels rule/are awesome:
* To me squirrels have a cool appeal to them because of their ability to scamper around, climb, and jump from branches. They also have a cute appeal to them (if one likes rodents/little animals).
* Squirrels can be pretty crafty and acrobatic when it comes to getting a snack from bird feeders xP
* There's quite the number of squirrel species (although my own fursona isn't one of the more unique ones). My favorite species would have to be the red squirrels (the ones that are orange-y in color and have tufts on their ears.
* Lastly, at least, what I can think of now, is that squirrels are generally peaceful (you won't see killer squirrels ripping flesh off a deer or something xP ).They may get angry when they want their territory, but they usually chitter and wave their tails.
* oh and speaking of tails, they have big bushy fluffy tails ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You dream about me?! EWWWW!
> 
> That's terribly sexy and I have a boner now. yiff yiff yiff




Damn dude, stop.


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> I say go with Buddy Christ. Cause Buddy Christ is FTW



Or Rasta Homa.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You dream about me?! EWWWW!
> 
> That's terribly sexy and I have a boner now. yiff yiff yiff



Not really dude, I was being sarcastic.  But i dunno if it counts but I had dreams where i was on the FAF boards and chatting to you guys, and H&K was one of them...but other then that no i haven't dreamt about you H&K.  Of course it'l be just my luck that i do tonight, just cuz fate is spiteful that way >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Not really dude, I was being sarcastic.  But i dunno if it counts but I had dreams where i was on the FAF boards and chatting to you guys, and H&K was one of them...but other then that no i haven't dreamt about you H&K.  Of course it'l be just my luck that i do tonight, just cuz fate is spiteful that way >.>


Yeah that counts I guess. I lol'd.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah that counts I guess. I lol'd.



I loled too...

I think...

I might have accidentally added lmao to my roflcopter so it gtfo'd my room with a ttyl, and a ttfn, lol and lul. and zip zoppity zoo.


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

'cause.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 14, 2010)

anywho guys, i'm off to bed now, catch ya laterz XD


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2010)

Because I'm Ratte.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because I'm Ratte.


/thread


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because I'm Ratte.



Go nibble on grain...

:?


----------



## Isis (May 14, 2010)

Wolves are revered for not only their strength but their endurance, they can sustain life without food or water for extremely long periods of time. They are often depicted watching over someone while they sleep or on a journey to the spirit world.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

Yay we got a relevant response from someone~


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2010)

It's not.  Fishing cats are the best.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Want relevant? Because we've managed to do more in a shorter time frame than anything else on Earth that isn't extinct?  I mean, not much else has been able to harness the power of the atoms.  Oh, and biggest thing IMO, is that _we care about shit that's been dead for a couple thousand years._ Kinda gives meaning to something, instead of just "I have parents, I want to have children, let me eat & fuck."


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Want relevant? Because we've managed to do more in a shorter time frame than anything else on Earth that isn't extinct?  I mean, not much else has been able to harness the power of the atoms.  Oh, and biggest thing IMO, is that _we care about shit that's been dead for a couple thousand years._ Kinda gives meaning to something, instead of just "I have parents, I want to have children, let me eat & fuck."


BUTBUTBUT

TEH EVAL HY00MINZ R LIEK EVAL ANIMANIMALZ KILLARZ! N DEY HAET TEH FURRIEZ!

:V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

My species is Awesome because I AM AN EVIL PUPPET ROAR.

[can you tell i didn't sleep last night?]


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My species is Awesome because I AM AN EVIL PUPPET ROAR.
> 
> [can you tell i didn't sleep last night?]


Yes I can.

Why did you not sleep?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Want relevant? Because we've managed to do more in a shorter time frame than anything else on Earth that isn't extinct?  I mean, not much else has been able to harness the power of the atoms.  Oh, and biggest thing IMO, is that _we care about shit that's been dead for a couple thousand years._ Kinda gives meaning to something, instead of just "I have parents, I want to have children, let me eat & fuck."



That's not very fun. Since this is the den I figured we're discussing fursona species. Besides, the human race can be quite troublesome, and it's debatable whether or not we're "the best". I don't have any knowledge of animals killing one another because of made-up ideas, government, etc.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUTBUTBUT
> 
> TEH EVAL HY00MINZ R LIEK EVAL ANIMANIMALZ KILLARZ! N DEY HAET TEH FURRIEZ!
> 
> :V


  I'm sorry my good sir, but I do believe you mean Trolls. 
[]
-.q

What?  I mean, if Furries are separate from the Human Race, why can't Trolls be?



DJ-Moogle said:


> That's not very fun. Since this is the den I figured we're discussing fursona species. Besides, the human race can be quite troublesome, and it's debatable whether or not we're "the best". I don't have any knowledge of animals killing one another because of made-up ideas, government, etc.


How 'bout chimps?  Oh, and using our advantages against us is clever too.  I mean, if we just used "killing one another for shits and giggles", it'd be pretty easily disproven.  But "complex political climate breeds strife between foreign nations hundreds of kilometers apart" is much harder to prove naturally.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> That's not very fun. Since this is the den I figured we're discussing fursona species. Besides, the human race can be quite troublesome, and it's debatable whether or not we're "the best". I don't have any knowledge of animals killing one another because of made-up ideas, government, etc.


Animals kill each other all the time over things like territorial disputes. Don't pull the "animals are pure and not evil" thing. =[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> Why did you not sleep?


 
I just couldn't fall asleep. too much to think about

oh. and my ex called me crying at 1:15 and I couldn't sleep after that.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I just couldn't fall asleep. too much to think about
> 
> oh. and my ex called me crying at 1:15 and I couldn't sleep after that.


Sounds like a grand ol' time.

I hate not being able to sleep, happens all the time to me.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Because Humans actually exist and have the brains to beat the fuck out of the planet in neat ways. Like nukes.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like a grand ol' time.
> 
> I hate not being able to sleep, happens all the time to me.


 
I haven't had insomnia this bad in a long time. The chaos of exs are killing me. >< -lonely-


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I haven't had insomnia this bad in a long time. The chaos of exs are killing me. >< -lonely-


Being lonely sucks. At least you've had times where you didn't feel lonely. :V


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Animals kill each other all the time over things like territorial disputes. Don't pull the "animals are pure and not evil" thing. =[



I didn't mean it that way, but interpret as you wish. Another thought is.... in relation to how long dinosaurs lived, do you think people will top that time on Earth?


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Animals kill each other all the time over things like territorial disputes. Don't pull the "animals are pure and not evil" thing. =[



He isn't, he's going for the much more specific.  Of course, then we can pull counter-stuff like that human rapists are generally _punished_ when caught by the public, or that infanticide is highly frowned upon in human culture as opposed to, say, Damselfish, Squirrels, Groundhogs, Rabbits, Bass, Lions, Sharks, and so on...

EDIT:  I know what your point was DJ, that it wasn't clear-cut.  Just putting this out there.

Also, I figure our life duration depends on how fast we develop off-world, sustainable colonies.  You can't predict _anything_ reliably otherwise.  We could turn into total pussyfists pacifists in the next five years and still die in a century because a freak Gamma Ray Burst fragged our planet.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Being lonely sucks. At least you've had times where you didn't feel lonely. :V


 
I suppose. I just need cuddles like crazy.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I haven't had insomnia this bad in a long time. The chaos of exs are killing me. >< -lonely-


 This does not sound familiar at all :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

In other news, my snake is still missing ><


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

I'd rather have silly, off-topic banter. I figured this would be a fun, perhaps informative, thread on why people like their fursona's species. Although this topic has been discussed before, I never decided to take a look into one of them till now.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I didn't mean it that way, but interpret as you wish. Another thought is.... in relation to how long dinosaurs lived, do you think people will top that time on Earth?





Attaman said:


> He isn't, he's going for the much more specific.  Of course, then we can pull counter-stuff like that human rapists are generally _punished_ when caught by the public, or that infanticide is highly frowned upon in human culture as opposed to, say, Damselfish, Squirrels, Groundhogs, Rabbits, Bass, Lions, Sharks, and so on...


Well he said "governments" as a reason humans kill each other and territorial disputes falls under that, but it was a pretty weak rebuttal so I apologize.

Also unless something happens to completely fuck us over like a nuclear holocaust, I do see us being the longest living species on the planet as we have the means to cure many illnesses and have the means to recover from or completely avert nearly any crisis.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I'd rather have silly, off-topic banter. I figured this would be a fun, perhaps informative, thread on why people like their fursona's species. Although this topic has been discussed before, I never decided to take a look into one of them till now.


You notice however that the on-topic banter remains relatively accepted / undisputed until people mention humans however. :mrgreen:

"Oh hey, Wolves, that's cool."
"Haha, you silly horny foxes."
"Oh you kidder... Hyooman?!  Now wait just a minute, I'll admit you have some cool things going for you, but-"


----------



## Sagex90 (May 14, 2010)

inb4 chucknorris became not an option a WHILE back I see lol

but yeah, wolves, uhh, I also like lemurs (which gives me this crazy idea about fusing these two species but that's not the subject lol) 

with wolves, they're just freaking adorable, and just they way they act is to me so human haha

with lemurs, giant fluffy tail + thumbs = FTW IMO


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 14, 2010)

Cause im awesome, go spaniel doggies


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Anyways, to get back to the off-topic banter before I head to bed:






We put our faith in Blast Hardcheese.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Foxes are still the best animals.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still the best animals.



Better than even... this?!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Better than even... this?!


yup

Except maybe the chick with the nice tits.


----------



## the grey fox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still the best animals.


 Agreed.

With Cthulhu coming in at a close second...


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

the grey fox said:


> Agreed.
> 
> With Cthulhu coming in at a close second...



Can squirrels come in third? xP


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

Yep, foxes. We are the reason people are scared (or want) to bend over.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Foxes suck balls. Both literally and figuratively.

Humans are where its at cuz God dam I have pride in my actual species and the only species I'd ever want to fuck, Top of the food chain and dammed awesome. Like fuck no one else invented guns porn and beer. Second up is raptors (the birds not the extinct ones) Hawks and Falcons specifically. Fuck the rest.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone said white people yet?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Foxes suck balls. Both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Humans are where its at cuz God dam I have pride in my actual species and the only species I'd ever want to fuck, Top of the food chain and dammed awesome. Like fuck no one else invented guns porn and beer. Second up is raptors (the birds not the extinct ones) Hawks and Falcons specifically. Fuck the rest.


Obviously you're just jealous. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Like fuck no one else invented guns porn and beer.



Yes, the crowning achievements of our species.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes, the crowning achievements of our species.


Guns are awesome.

Porn is pretty nice.

Beer tastes like shit.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

God damnit this is the third time ive logged back in


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously you're just jealous. :V


 Why would I be? I don't want to bait gays :V



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes, the crowning achievements of our species.


Fucking Right! That and Music, Healthcare, and sexual exhibitionism.  also: History and stuff is cool too I suppose.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Guns are awesome.
> 
> Porn is pretty nice.
> 
> _* Beer tastes like shit.*_


Sorry but your balls will drop some day and you will know you are wrong.:V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fucking Right! That and Music, Healthcare, and sexual exhibitionism.  also: History and stuff is cool too I suppose.



Getting warmer.


Try artistic expression, logic, and scientific inquiry.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Liquor or gtfo.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Try artistic expression, logic, and scientific inquiry.


 They are nice sure. But not what I personally love the most :V


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why would I be? I don't want to bait gays :V
> 
> Fucking Right! That and Music, Healthcare, and sexual exhibitionism.  also: History and stuff is cool too I suppose.
> 
> ...


Hey, chicks like foxes too... >_>


Also beer does taste like shit, but then again I'm really god damn picky when it comes to taste...


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Getting warmer.
> 
> 
> Try artistic expression, logic, and scientific inquiry.


I prefer *SCIENCE!*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Guns are awesome.
> 
> Porn is pretty nice.
> 
> Beer tastes like shit.


 
I wish I could [this] more than once


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

Because hybrids between bears, boars and wolves is impossible.
But internet morons like myself make that shit happen.
SPEAKING OF SHIT.

All animals are awesome, cause mannnn, I wish I could shit anywhere I liked.
Except you goldfish. You and your fishbowls. >>;


----------



## darzoz (May 14, 2010)

Because in my awesome search for cat pictures i stumbled apon the epic margay.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I prefer *SCIENCE!*



Science?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

she blinded me with science


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Science?



HA! I thought "science rules" before clicking on that!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey, chicks like foxes too... >_>
> 
> Also beer does taste like shit, but then again I'm really god damn picky when it comes to taste...


 lol, W/e dude. 

Also: Beer you get used too, drink more and you may like it.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

*The facts part*
Feathers regardless of species, are just the owners of epidermal growths (hair, scales). They provide great insulation, waterproof the bird, provide the ability of flight, protect, and come with great colors. They're certainly not difficult to clean in comparison to grooming of loose hairs and spreading oils for furry creatures. Don't give me that bull, feathers man! _Feathers_! The _best_!

But more specifically Corvids, what can I say, we are intellectuals. Far superior beyond your imagining. We don't slut ourselves around yiffing willy-nilly like those damn foxes (stds imminent), where daddy leaves the kids to mommy the moment they're born. The hell is that shit? 
_No_ ! We form strong bonds! Both parents watch them, both feed them, both teach. Hell, we have such superior communities that we provide mutual aid and help parent each other's kids.

Wolves, yeah sure they're pretty tough, but can they swoop? That's right, swooping! This human's father was right to warn his child to cover his eyes, we'll peck your eyes out if you come near our territory! GTFO! 
Cover your eyes! 

How smart are we? Behold! 

These crows know to stack up individual slices of cheese/biscuits and take them all together rather than one at a time. They're hording, and know the best way to get everything before other birds show up is to stack it all. 
Stacks slices of cheese 
Stacks biscuits 

This crow solves a puzzle where a rock is needed to access food, as only weight will release the it. 
Rock puzzle 

This crow crafts a tool out of wire to hook the object at the bottom of the tube. 
Tool crafting 

Mirror test showing that Magpies recognize their own reflection. 
Mirror 

Not all of us just say "Caw", we sing and talk too! 
Australian Magpies sing/talk 
European Magpie talking 
Raven talking 
Crow "wants to fly" 


*The "only part you care about" part*
However this is all irrelevant, as to the typical furry we are inferior. Yes, quite shocking I know. 

You see our talons and beaks were not made for foot/blowjobs. Now I just say that makes for a more meaningful, passionate, and delicate kiss given the threats we posses, but you're all: 





			
				Furry said:
			
		

> lol @ kisses!




Feathers cover our nether regions pretty much, fur lets everything "hang out". What a tragedy it must be for you! 





			
				Furry said:
			
		

> Wheres da boobs?



Though feathers have quite the love making capabilities, most furries are just after a quick yiff. They could care less I was about to toss rose pedals onto your sublime figure, gleaming radiantly in the moonlight, and diligently rubbing them abroad the crevices of your body. All the while embracing you lovingly amidst my wings,  breathlessly whispering sweet nothings into your ear, tickling you gingerly with my feathered fing... 


			
				Furry said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa! What are you, some kind of _furfag_?!



See you don't care! Yiff yiff all you care about! $@%! the_ roses_, god forbid I use the *roses*! Wheres the lube?

*Douses the audience with lube and screams incomprehensible animal noises* "YEARGHH YIFF BUTTSECKS I'MA FOX! I'ont care!" *Leaps for butts and does fox things*


----------



## Hellerskull (May 14, 2010)

> Why is your species the best?



Because I said so! :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Gators have like, the most powerful bite in the world and they're basically modern age dinosaurs. It doesn't get more AWSUM than that.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

I CAN SHOOT BLOOD INTO YOUR FACE!!! FROM MY FUCKING EYES!!!!!!!! 0_0


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I CAN SHOOT BLOOD INTO YOUR FACE!!! FROM MY FUCKING EYES!!!!!!!! 0_0


Horned lizards are fucking awesome, but how much blood can they shoot before dying by blood loss?


----------



## the grey fox (May 14, 2010)

> Why is your species the best?


 
CTHULHU.


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2010)

Dragons >>> every other creature
Androids >>> anything biological
Android Dragon >>>>>> anything else.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

I personally think:
Anything that exists > anything that does not

Because existing is way better then not existing. 
Because not existing really sucks.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 14, 2010)

Never thought of my self really being better than anyone else.

I just really loved dragons since i was a small kid.
Still do if not even more now :3


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 14, 2010)

Birds are cute. 
Hawks are sacred. 
And rough-legged hawks are fu*kn' unique/anonymous. :|

You seldom see a hawk, and fewer chance to meet a _buteo_ genus.

After all, BIRDS FTW!


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> words



And it all adds up to letting magpies steal shiny things.  But that's okay, shiny things are pretty sweet.



Telnac said:


> Dragons >>> every other creature
> Androids >>> anything biological
> Android Dragon >>>>>> anything else.



And Androids are open source  :V


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> And Androids are open source  :V


 Imagine that a sentient distro of Linux xD


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Imagine that a sentient distro of Linux xD



It was only a matter of time...


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> awesomeness


And this is why corvids are better than foxes.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> [Snip descent into madness]


Someone let Renfield out of his cell again.


Telnac said:


> Dragons >>> every other creature
> Androids >>> anything biological
> Android Dragon >>>>>> anything else.



EMP.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> and not sluts.


You wish, you might not be gay but your a slut :V

I think foxes are just cool & cute at the same time. Higher up on those pedestals than many :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are cute, sound like satan, and are generally awesome.
> 
> and not sluts.


Yes, very cute. Yes, generally awesome. Yes, they're not sluts.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You wish, you might not be gay but your a slut :V
> 
> I think foxes are just cool & cute at the same time. Higher up on those pedestals than many :V


I think foxes should just refrain from posting in this thread.

Not to be speciesist, but none of you have any real reasons.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

What's wrong with being a slut? It's not affecting anyone else. :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What's wrong with being a slut? It's not affecting anyone else. :3


Except the people you're being a slut with.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I think foxes should just refrain from posting in this thread.
> 
> Not to be speciesist, but none of you have any real reasons.


Well at least I don't look mentally disabled all the time :V


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What's wrong with being a slut? It's not affecting anyone else. :3



"I'm sorry, your test came back positive on everything."
"Even A-"
"_Everything._"
"*Sigh*  You have a phone I can borrow?  I've got a lot of calls to make..."


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "I'm sorry, your test came back positive on everything."
> "Even A-"
> "_Everything._"
> "*Sigh*  You have a phone I can borrow?  I've got a lot of calls to make..."



"anyone else" :3


----------



## Gavrill (May 14, 2010)

Raccoons are the best because rabies.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well at least I don't look mentally disabled all the time :V


At least I'm not actually mentally disabled.

(Oh, and my actual species is raven, not ostrich.)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> At least I'm not actually mentally disabled.
> 
> (Oh, and my actual species is ostrich.)


yeah good insult, throw my own back at me 

And I don't have any disability, definitely not disabled like some dumb peripheral visioned animal that can't fly :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> Raccoons are the best because rabies.


Well, couldn't any animal species rabies?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> Raccoons are the best because rabies.


If I was a raccoon I'd say I was best because I look like a little bandit.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Ostriches have their charm. Especially when you put your hand behind a window pane at the zoo and they try to peck at it.

Jaguars are awesome, though. They're only the third-biggest cat, but they have the strongest bite out of all of them. And they swim too!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

This is why.

[yt]Vnp4kj5lLOU[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (May 14, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Well, couldn't any animal species rabies?


Raccoons specialize in rabies.


Foxy_Boy said:


> If I was a raccoon I'd say I was best because I look like a little bandit.


Yus, that too :3c


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Well, couldn't any animal species rabies?


Only mammals can rabies.

I can avian flu though.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> Raccoons specialize in rabies.
> 
> Yus, that too :3c


 
I freaking love raccoons.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 14, 2010)

Why the fandom has so little birds? :|


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

Fox is best cause they look BA and they're just frickin' awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

Squirrels have "nut" jokes as opposed to the jokes foxes get. However, neither are funny so that's not a good reason why squirrels are cool =P


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Squirrels have "nut" jokes as opposed to the jokes foxes get. However, neither are funny so that's not a good reason why squirrels are cool =P



Man, you should be a moogle.

"Kupo!"


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Man, you should be a moogle.
> 
> "Kupo!"



Hehe, yeah I plan to get off my butt some time and actually make a moogle character that is my username. (Not sure if I will change from my squirrel fursona since I do have quite a liking for them)


----------



## Seas (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Come on, every furry does this to an extent. Your species is better than everyone else's, and that's why *you picked it*. But why?



nope
I created it.
And that's why :}


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Thread is over. Foxes win.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Why the fandom has so little birds? :|


Like I preached earlier, fur exposes genitalia better than feathers. Can't see boobs, don't care!

Lol @ Foxes!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Like I preached earlier, fur exposes genitalia better than feathers. Can't see boobs, don't care!
> 
> Lol @ Foxes!


Don't you lol at us, we are the best and you are just jealous of our awesomeness.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't you lol at us, we are the best and you are just jealous of our awesomeness.


Is there a single thing Foxes are better at that Corvids can't replicate? Heck, we can even mimic your voices! Thats right, going to taunt all the Foxes from the trees, "Yiff yiff yiff!"


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Is there a single thing Foxes are better at that Corvids can't replicate? Heck, we can even mimic your voices! Thats right, going to taunt all the Foxes from the trees, "Yiff yiff yiff!"


FFFUUU...


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Is there a single thing Foxes are better at that Corvids can't replicate? Heck, we can even mimic your voices! Thats right, going to taunt all the Foxes from the trees, "Yiff yiff yiff!"


Yes because foxes are cooler looking and badasses by default. And birds suck.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Is there a single thing Foxes are better at that Corvids can't replicate? Heck, we can even mimic your voices! Thats right, going to taunt all the Foxes from the trees, "Yiff yiff yiff!"


Well your ugly :V


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well your ugly :V


Purely opinion, I think Foxes are ugly. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes because foxes are cooler looking  and badasses by default. And birds suck.


OPINIONS! GIMME DA FACTS! Feathers look badass what you talkin bout?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Purely opinion, I think Foxes are ugly.
> 
> 
> OPINIONS! GIMME DA FACTS! Feathers look badass what you talkin bout?


Enough with your textual bullshittery! :V


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Purely opinion, I think Foxes are ugly.
> 
> 
> OPINIONS! GIMME DA FACTS! Feathers look badass what you talkin bout?


We dun take kinda to yer type 'round there here parts, bird.

I suggest yous GEEEET OUT!


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Enough with your textual bullshittery! :V


Now I know the feeling of being the minority, helplessness. :V


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We dun take kinda to yer type 'round there here parts, bird.
> 
> I suggest yous GEEEET OUT!



See now Oovie, if you had a second X chromosome this wouldn't be a problem.  They'd avoid you like a leper.

'Course, they (the foxes) are just jealous that unlike you and your fellow avians none of them are in the Norwegian King's Guard.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> See now Oovie, if you had a second X chromosome this wouldn't be a problem.  They'd avoid you like a leper.
> 
> 'Course, they (the foxes) are just jealous that unlike you and your fellow avians none of them are in the Norwegian King's Guard.


Truly an inspiration to birds everywhere.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpl9iaOb4pc


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Foxes eat birds, you know, Oovie.


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Foxes eat birds, you know, Oovie.



We do other stuff too, besides just eating them.


----------



## Mailbox (May 14, 2010)

Well. Birds _can_ fly. 

I think that makes them win by default.

Unless you count them hybrid fox-bird folks.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Foxes eat birds, you know, Oovie.









Eagles eat Wolves.  Hey, that's me on the right!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Eagles eat Wolves.  Hey, that's me on the right!


 
That ain't you. You're a magpie. You eat the crap I throw on the ground that I won't eat.


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Eagles eat Wolves.  Hey, that's me on the right!



Upside down surprise butt sex? Well, I'm open minded, lets give it a try!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> Upside down surprise butt sex? Well, I'm open minded, lets give it a try!


 
I only noticed that now.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That ain't you. You're a magpie. You eat the crap I throw on the ground that I won't eat.


I'm only pointing it out, after all, you said you eat birds (as if birds can't eat you). Hey I wouldn't take your hand-me-downs! We steal everything we need from Humans!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPyo_MxRfeo


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Eagles eat Wolves.  Hey, that's me on the right!


Hah, I love those pictures. There's a better one where the eagle is just kicking the fox.

And shut up, birds are obviously better.


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I only noticed that now.



We foxes have sharp eyes for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

.....are we really having a debate of foxes VS birds?! Seriously folks they're fucking birds, you see a million of them a day and they always fly into your windows and shit on your car. I fail to see any of the bird's positive aspects as THEY HAVE NONE!

By the way, that eagle won't do shit to that fox.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes because foxes are cooler looking and badasses by default. And birds suck.



Oh, and birds are physically unable to suck.

Beaks.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This is why.
> 
> [yt]Vnp4kj5lLOU[/yt]


I haven't seen this since I was a little kid and it's still fucking awesome, better than anything Disney or Pixar has done lately. Best ending ever.

Also, he's not actually reading Psychology, he's reading Mein Kampf. How awesome is that?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Thread is over. Foxes win.


IF ONLY PEOPLE COULD BE MORE LIKE FOXES


----------



## Spikeheila (May 14, 2010)

There are so many different varieties of birds that one could not really say birds are better or foxes are better, in my opinion. I mean, Hummingbirds chase off HAWKS and sometimes eagles, yet a fox could potentially capture and eat one, same with many other birds.
 I enjoy birds,myself, due to their incredible variety and colors. I enjoy cassowaries, secretary birds, humming birds, magpies, and just about every other kind that we know of.
Also, the fact that a tyrannosaurus rex is a bird, among pretty much all other dinosaurs, just adds my love for the avians even more. Then again,I love all animals except for those in the Great Ape group.

Hell,I'm still stuck on what animal I'd see myself as, the character I've been using for about twelve or so years isn't truly myself,just a character in a story that I still have yet to write out fully. :/ I really do wish to eventually find my own fursona, at some point.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .....are we really having a debate of foxes VS birds?! Seriously folks they're fucking birds, you see a million of them a day and they always fly into your windows and shit on your car. I fail to see any of the bird's positive aspects as THEY HAVE NONE!


Could be where you live, live in Australia and your opinion on birds will change. Living in Chicago however I see few birds other than Sparrows, and then Pigeons when I go into the city.



Scotty1700 said:


> By the way, that eagle won't do shit to that fox.


You should check out those Mongolian falconers, you're vastly underestimating the supreme air predator! All sources for that picture say that is a wolf not a fox by the way. There are more pictures but they're somewhat, bloody...


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .....are we really having a debate of foxes VS birds?! Seriously folks they're fucking birds, you see a million of them a day and they always fly into your windows and shit on your car. I fail to see any of the bird's positive aspects as THEY HAVE NONE!
> 
> By the way, that eagle won't do shit to that fox.


So you see a lot of them. That only means that they've somewhat adapted to society, and are able to benefit from it.

Oh, and would you consider flight to be a positive aspect? Being able to travel farther in a few hours than a fox can in a day should count for something too.


----------



## Tabasco (May 14, 2010)

We're cute, we squeal, we smash things on our bellies and juggle rocks.

/thread


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

You're all just jealous cause otters wreck everyone's shit.  What, a bird?  Imma just go underwater for a few minutes, mmkay?  And if a fox tried to fight an otter in a river it would just get all heavy cause of the poofy tail.

This logic is flawless I bet.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> We're cute, we squeal, we smash things on our bellies and juggle rocks.
> 
> /thread


"Cute" is too subjective to be a valid argument. I think crocodiles are kind of cute when most people would be terrified of them or call them ugly.


----------



## Luca (May 14, 2010)

Just look at it.


----------



## Tabasco (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> "Cute" is too subjective to be a valid argument. I think crocodiles are kind of cute when most people would be terrified of them or call them ugly.



I was unaware that this was a serious debate. 

Also OP



Icarus615 said:


> Come on, every furry does this to an extent. Your  species is better than everyone else's, *and that's why you picked it.  But why?*


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Blue is my favorite species. Awesome women are almost extinct :<


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

Oh, look. All the otters came out to play.


----------



## Tabasco (May 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oh, look. All the otters came out to play.



I call clambake!

Is it just me or are there more otters around than a couple years ago... ? I've been seeing them everywhere.


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oh, look. All the otters came out to play.



No man.  We came to WIN.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I call clambake!
> 
> Is it just me or are there more otters around than a couple years ago... ? I've been seeing them everywhere.


The otters are trying to become the new foxes.

And I better be invited to that damn clambake.


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The otters are trying to become the new foxes.



When I joined there weren't this many.  Now I feel like a fad...


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> When I joined there weren't this many.  Now I feel like a fad...


Don't worry, otters will never outnumber canines, because the dog is still man's and devianTartlet's best friend.


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Don't worry, otters will never outnumber canines, because the dog is still man's and devianTartlet's best friend.



Dammit now I'm thinking about someone making sparkleotters.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 14, 2010)

Process of elimination.

Tyrannosaurs have to be the best species, because we eat all the others.

Yes, including dragons.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> When I joined there weren't this many. Now I feel like a fad...


I came when it was a fad. 



Icarus615 said:


> And I better be invited to that damn clambake.


 You're not a fox, wolf, bald eagle, or human. So fine. But you have to not say anything when the feesh comes out.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Process of elimination.
> 
> Tyrannosaurs have to be the best species, because we eat all the others.
> 
> Yes, including dragons.


Quick, someone make an anthropomorphic meteor fursona to put this guy in his place!


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Process of elimination.
> 
> Tyrannosaurs have to be the best species, because we eat all the others.
> 
> Yes, including dragons.



Yeah? Then who are you talking to in your user title?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah? Then who are you talking to in your user title?



The dragons.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Foxes, of course. They are sly, cunning, and are very witty. :3


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Foxes, of course. They are sly, cunning, and are very witty. :3



And damn sexy!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Foxes, of course. They are sly, cunning, and are very witty. :3


Not on this forum they're not.


----------



## HuskyMan (May 14, 2010)

at first I chose a Husky, simple.. teamwork, cold environments, social, energetic... but then I was sitting outside in my backyards, and I saw my dog (a husky) chase a squirrel... and thats when I realised...

the squirrel, fast, nimble, very energetic, likes to climb, annoying... so I figured squirrels would suit me best.

but there's a certain honor about the husky, then endurance, the resistance...

So i'm both.. I use whichever one suits best the situation that i'm in!!!

over and out!!


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

Because cats. Enough said.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Not on this forum they're not.


...I am... ):


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> When I joined there weren't this many. Now I feel like a fad...


 
Don't worry about it. The more otters the better. I freakin' love otters.

Can I join yall's clambake? I know I'm not an otter, but I'm such a big fan.


----------



## Vriska (May 14, 2010)

Nobody has it and I love pugs. <3 Cute little fat squishy dogs!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Foxes are still the best. End of story. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still the best. End of story. :V


Sirsly. Foxes roxes. :3


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still the best. End of story. :V


.


Kellie Gator said:


> Not on this forum they're not.


----------



## Royal Flush (May 14, 2010)

Cats are lazy than hell, dont have to listen to people, AND WE HAVE NINE LIVES (also entergetic in some terms)


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Royal Flush said:


> Cats are lazy than hell, dont have to listen to people, AND WE HAVE NINE LIVES (also entergetic in some terms)


Entergetic?

Is that some fancy way of saying "horny"?


----------



## Royal Flush (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Entergetic?
> 
> Is that some fancy way of saying "horny"?


 
....maybe....or maybe not its your choice.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

Dragons are the best, we have he biggest feet


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Dragons are the best, we have he biggest feet



Since I can only assume you alluding to a foot/crush/macro fetish:

No.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

You guys are all hataz. Foxes _are_ the best.

Hataz gunna hate.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Since I can only assume you alluding to a  foot/crush/macro fetish:
> 
> No.


actually no, just first thing that came to mind, although I guess i cant be surprised that such a fetish exists though. 

okay think think think, what is cool about dragons that isnt on the fetish list

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm XP this may take some thought


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

Hybrid isnt a fetish is it? lol well I'm part fox, that makes the purebreds the best bwahahaa.

(walks away before embarrassing self further)


----------



## bigchowdog (May 14, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Nobody has it and I love pugs. <3 Cute little fat squishy dogs!


*squee* I luffles pugs! Mushy faced dogs FTW!


----------



## Boondawks (May 14, 2010)

We have the capability to move like a mounted regiment, but with the power of an infantry brigade.


----------



## bigchowdog (May 14, 2010)

I will have to say Chow Chows. Not all canines are created equal. Chows are smart, strong, fluffy, muscular, and have blue tongues. Nuff said. 

Then again, most of your non-original beasts are also the shizz-nit.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys are all hataz. Foxes _are_ the best.
> 
> Hataz gunna hate.


Ok, so why are foxes that awesome?

"Cool" "cute" and "awesome" are not reasons.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, so why are foxes that awesome?
> 
> "Cool" "cute" and "awesome" are not reasons.


But those are perfectly legitimate reasons as to why they are the best.


----------



## Boondawks (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, so why are foxes that awesome?
> 
> "Cool" "cute" and "awesome" are not reasons.



The tactical significance of having a mobile and rapid deploying force that retains offensive power cannot be understated.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

bigchowdog said:


> I will have to say Chow Chows. Not all canines are created equal. Chows are smart, strong, fluffy, muscular, and have blue tongues. Nuff said. [\QUOTE]
> 
> They also have the most terrible dispositions of any canine ever.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

bigchowdog said:


> I will have to say Chow Chows. Not all canines are created equal. Chows are smart, strong, fluffy, muscular, and have blue tongues. Nuff said.


 
They also have the most terrible dispositions of any canine ever.


----------



## bigchowdog (May 14, 2010)

pheonix said:


> My species is the best cause I picked it.


Because nothing can beat a pot smoking towel right? lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

Because mine is not common.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Cocks are. Because they are tasty to eat and there is more than one way to prep them.

You can also cook them in so many ways, like grilling, frying, crock pot...


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, so why are foxes that awesome?
> 
> "Cool" "cute" and "awesome" are not reasons.



Why are ostriches better than foxes in your opinion?

They're too fat to fly, too ugly to be given any sympathy, too stupid to do anything, etc.

Foxes are awesome as they're just popular, it's like saying an Ipod is cool...you don't need reason, it just IS.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> We have the capability to move like a mounted regiment, but with the power of an infantry brigade.



Dragoon Guards FTW!

[yt]8dXl2CYrW2k[/yt]


----------



## bigchowdog (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> They also have the most terrible dispositions of any canine ever.


Not any I've owned. Depends on how they  are treated and  their bloodline. Just like a pit bull or any  dog for that matter.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Loli-shota wolves (especially Willow)

Snuggly and small, but will still bite or go hostile


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Loli-shota wolves (especially Willow)
> 
> Snuggly and small, but will still bite or go hostile



HAH! More like roll over and take it up the butt on demand.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> They also have the most terrible dispositions of any canine ever.


What the hell?


Boondawks said:


> The tactical significance of having a mobile and rapid deploying force that retains offensive power cannot be understated.


Um, I was talking about foxes.


Heckler & Koch said:


> But those are perfectly legitimate reasons as to why they are the best.


Suuuuuure.

Oh, and @Scotty: For the last time, I'm a fucking raven.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

My species is best, because I'm the only one in it.

/thread


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HAH! More like roll over and take it up the butt on demand.


;~;

but I do bite sometimes *shows wolf teeth*
I got my big boy teeth finally :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My species is best, because I'm the only one in it.
> 
> /thread



So you thought.



WillowWulf said:


> ;~;
> 
> but I do bite sometimes *shows wolf teeth*
> I got my big boy teeth finally :3



I couldn't but notice how you rolled over into the submission position to show your teeth. :3

They do look...quite sharp.


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

My species is, the very best. Like no one ever was.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

Garreth said:


> My species is, the very best. Like no one ever was.



*Throws ULTRA BALL*


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;~;
> 
> but I do bite sometimes *shows wolf teeth*
> I got my big boy teeth finally :3


No you didn't.

Don't lie.


----------



## Boondawks (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Um, I was talking about foxes.



You asked for legitimate reasons for your species' quality over others. The ability to annihilate a heavy infantry unit in less than an hour is a perfectly acceptable one.



Icarus615 said:


> Oh, and @Scotty: For the last time, I'm a fucking raven.



The world's first FYIAR case.

(R meaning raven)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *Throws ULTRA BALL*



*Throws MASTER BALL*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes are awesome as they're just popular, it's like saying an Ipod is cool...you don't need reason, it just IS.


 
They are also as sexy as they are popular.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So you thought.


 
So now we have two cuties in this species. We still win.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> They are also as sexy as they are popular.


Why yes I am sexy, thank you.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I couldn't but notice how you rolled over into the submission position to show your teeth. :3
> 
> They do look...quite sharp.


;^;


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Hares are lanky and beady.
Lookit those insane proportions.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *Throws ULTRA BALL*



Dude, you can't catch a Feraligator without at least weakening it first!

I choose you, SCOTTY!

SCOTTY used BUTTSECKS!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Throws MASTER BALL*



SON OF A BITCH!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> SON OF A BITCH!!!



YES! I GOT ME A LEEZARD! Best. Creature. Yet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Throws MASTER BALL*



You wasted it! D:


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *Throws ULTRA BALL*





HAXX said:


> *Throws MASTER BALL*








Oh sh-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You wasted it! D:



>:/

*Throws MASTER BALL*



Garreth said:


> Oh sh-


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> The world's first FYIAR case.
> 
> (R meaning raven)



Nah, I've actually used it before :3.

Also I HATE POSTING WITH A SLOW COMPUTER. >:[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

Oh wait. My species is best because I actually look like a girl today.


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You wasted it! D:




....... :'C


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Garreth said:


> ....... :'C



-puts in PC box-

...

-releases-


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -puts in PC box-
> 
> ...
> 
> -releases-



*packs briefcase*
:'c

*puts picture of me and you in briefcase* 

:'''''C


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> YES! I GOT ME A LEEZARD! Best. Creature. Yet.



Let me out, see what happens...


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But those are perfectly legitimate reasons as to why they are the best.



Foxes are neither cool, cute, or awesome.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Garreth said:


> *packs briefcase*
> :'c
> 
> *puts picture of me and you in briefcase*
> ...



"Professor Oak, this Pokemon is acting weird!"

"HELLO THERE" -gruelling experiments on Ferlaigatr-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Let me out, see what happens...



HAXX encounters wild Fox!

HAXX chooses Bloodshot_Eyes!

Wild Fox uses yiff.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HAXX encounters wild Fox!
> 
> HAXX chooses Bloodshot_Eyes!
> 
> Wild Fox uses yiff.



IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!

Bloodshot_Eyes is poisoned!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
> 
> Bloodshot_Eyes is poisoned!



God Damnit!

Bloodshot_Eyes, use yiff!


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> God Damnit!
> 
> Bloodshot_Eyes, use yiff!



It's not very effective....

Bloodshot_Eyes suffered from poison!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HAXX encounters wild Fox!
> 
> HAXX chooses Bloodshot_Eyes!
> 
> Wild Fox uses yiff.



BLOODSHOT_EYES dodges

BLOODSHOT_EYES used DEFENSE CURL

BLOODSHOT_EYES used ROLLOUT against HAXX

BLOODSHOT_EYES jacks the ball he was caught in...

BLOODSHOT_EYES fleas...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

...he _sucked _anyway. :3


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> BLOODSHOT_EYES dodges
> 
> BLOODSHOT_EYES used DEFENSE CURL
> 
> ...



ICARUS used GRAMMAR NAZI

It's super effective!

BLOODSHOT_EYES was burned!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

Heil ze fuhrer!


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "Professor Oak, this Pokemon is acting weird!"
> 
> "HELLO THERE" -gruelling experiments on Ferlaigatr-



WAIIIIIT OAK!

.....

are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

What the hell am I playing?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> PIC
> 
> What the hell am I playing?



I laughed.
That's pretty much my expression at the first Raving Rabids game.


----------



## Skidd (May 14, 2010)

Any species that isn't profoundly overused is awesome. 

I have a gay stripper viscacha character.
VISCACHA. 




They have armpit-nipples.

Also a KuneKune Pig, Wallaroo, Packrat, Troodon, Kookaburra... Wolves/Foxes/Most Felines (I do like me a good Manx Cat or a Jaguarundi. ;3) don't really pique my interest. What's the fun if you don't pick an obscure species with some actual interesting information?


----------



## Shaui (May 14, 2010)

My species is the best because we can live wherever humans do, off of their trash...

also raccoons are cute little bastards ^^


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Dragons are the best, we have he biggest feet


x3 Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

My species isn't the best, nor do I want to claim it is. Just that it's the species I like the most.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Birds are so much better. Ain't it fellow featheries?


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Birds are so much better. Ain't it fellow featheries?



Birds of prey are awesome.

Songbirds are retarded.  This one won't stop attacking its reflection in my window.  It's been doing it for weeks.


----------



## Marietta (May 15, 2010)

Dogs are loyal and GSDs have a scissor-like bite.
[The Kunming Wolfdog is a GSD mixed with some other breeds - I honestly have no clarity on it]

Also, tails. Fluffy tails. And ears. Those lovely pointed ears.
Oh, and they're no sluts... only bitches. Well, at least I am.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Birds of prey are awesome.
> 
> Songbirds are retarded.  This one won't stop attacking its reflection in my window.  It's been doing it for weeks.



>:[


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> >:[


What you're not a songbird, you're more like a velociraptor.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> What you're not a songbird, you're more like a velociraptor.


Ravens are big songbirds.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> What you're not a songbird, you're more like a velociraptor.



Haha yeah I just read an article on that.


----------



## Eberk (May 15, 2010)

Foxes are the best because they are sneaky, cute, sound evil, and they're just awesome


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

You know coincidentally, most animals are retarded then as most don't recognize their own reflection. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_test


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Eberk said:


> Foxes are the best because they are sneaky, cute, sound evil, and they're just awesome


I love how all foxes use the same flawed reasoning to explain themselves.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> You know coincidentally, most animals are retarded then as most don't recognize their own reflection.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_test



Lol @ magpies being the only birds to pass the test.

But IMO the mirror test doesn't really signify anything.  If you take somebody who's never seen a mirror before in their life, they would initially react the same way as other animals who fail the test.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Eberk said:


> Foxes are the best because they are sneaky, cute, sound evil, and they're just awesome



Hawks are the best coz they're agile, CUTE, sacred and virulent, and they're just fantastic. 

Birds FTW.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I love how all foxes use the same flawed reasoning to explain themselves.


It's not flawed, it's true.


----------



## Eberk (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I love how all foxes use the same flawed reasoning to explain themselves.



Oh also foxes think alike
and like Heckler & Koch said its not flawed its the truth


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

I guess foxes have more pride than eagles. More ego as well. :|


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I guess foxes have more pride than eagles. More ego as well. :|


But we deserve it. :V


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But we deserve it. :V



No. Eagles can have pride coz they've God's wings. Perhaps foxes have God's genitals.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> No. Eagles can have pride coz they've God's wings. Perhaps foxes have God's genitals.


Or awesomeness.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or awesomeness.



Or His enigma.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Perhaps God made foxes solely to teach other species how to have sex.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

Meh i like mine why brag over anything that we all think in our own way?


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Wolves are cool because...

err...

uh...

teamwork? howling?

SHUT UP WOLVES ARE AWESOME


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Those not saying foxes are the best are obviously flawed in the head.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Wolves are cool because...
> 
> err...
> 
> ...


But loli-shota wolves are even better :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But loli-shota wolves are even better :3



You keep saying shota and stuff... 

All I get out of it is "bark bark wolf."


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Those not saying foxes are the best are obviously flawed in the head.


 i resemble that remark. btw. skunks rule.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> i resemble that remark. btw. skunks rule.



Well shush, inferior being. Skunks have their place too, just not as high in the chain as you delusionally think.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But loli-shota wolves are even better :3



You mean like this?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well shush, inferior being. Skunks have their place too, just not as high in the chain as you delusionally think.


 oh yeah. lets see a fox clear a room by farting.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> oh yeah. lets see a fox clear a room by farting.



I do believe it's pissing, actually.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I do believe it's pissing, actually.


 may be. i've never looked that closely at that end of a skunk during the act.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 15, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Meh i like mine why brag over anything that we all think in our own way?



Hey, another fox/cat!

I have to say, foxes and cats both just fit my personality, and a feline/canine mix can have some of a cat's antisocial-ness, but not all of it.

Also, I can clear a room of people, animals, carpets, potted plants, furniture, walls, roofs, and scattered underwear easily. How do I do it? Watch:


 
 /      ../_________________________________________________________________________________
 | IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!11!!!!!!_
 \__\


This shoop da whoop has been heavily modified so the forum can handle its unspeakable power.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 15, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Hey, another fox/cat!
> 
> I have to say, foxes and cats both just fit my personality, and a feline/canine mix can have some of a cat's antisocial-ness, but not all of it.
> 
> ...


 i'll be the first to say dude.get off my /b/.lol


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

[yt]A43JOxLa5MM&feature=related[/yt]
[yt]PWhxCB0ndJE&feature=related[/yt]

Badasses!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still the best. End of story. :V


If they were I wouldn't have changed my murrsona all those years ago.

Yes, I used to be a fox, but around 2007 or 2008 I grew fed up with it... and became a dragon instead. DX

But now I'm a caiman and it's all good. Sometimes I'm tempted to go for a skunk, but I don't think I could make a good skunk fursona without having it be some PepÃ© Le Pew ripoff or something like that. Besides, I generally don't like mammals very much.



Icarus615 said:


> .


Best use of one of my quotes evar.



gdzeek said:


> Dragons are the best, we have he biggest feet


WAT

Also, I'm sure anthro kangaroos have bigger feet. Or ducks, but you don't see ducks in this fandom.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If they were I wouldn't have changed my murrsona all those years ago.
> 
> Yes, I used to be a fox, but around 2007 or 2008 I grew fed up with it... and became a dragon instead. DX
> 
> ...



You should choose birds at the fisrt time.  You'll feel refreshed and mesmerized being a bird.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> You should choose birds at the fisrt time.  You'll feel refreshed and mesmerized being a bird.


I don't need to choose a bird, crododilians are already the closest living relatives to birds.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't need to choose a bird, crododilians are already the closest living relatives to birds.



Still there's differences. The freedom and liberty you have being a bird, the beauty and elegence you have being feathered, the respect and loyalty you have in being part of the avian kingdom, nothing can substitude this magnificent and proud species.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Still there's differences. The freedom and liberty you have being a bird, the beauty and elegence you have being feathered, the respect and loyalty you have in being part of the avian kingdom, nothing can substitude this magnificent and proud species.


But can you squirt blood outta your eyes?


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

No, but we've the best eyesight well known throughout the animal kingdom.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> No, but we've the best eyesight well known throughout the animal kingdom.


Oh yeah? *squirts blood in your eyes* Try and see now... 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh yeah? *squirts blood in your eyes* Try and see now...
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well yah? We've a nictitating membrane. Specially designed to prevent blood from shedding into the eyes while hunting, or being squirted. HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

it's not the best... but it's me!  And that is why I am who I am.


----------



## Dragonbones (May 15, 2010)

Mine is da best because the dead don't yiff,fight,or do anything for that matter :grin:.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Still there's differences. The freedom and liberty you have being a bird, the beauty and elegence you have being feathered, the respect and loyalty you have in being part of the avian kingdom, nothing can substitude this magnificent and proud species.


Now you're just making shit up.


----------



## Attaman (May 15, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> Mine is da best because the dead don't yiff,fight,or do anything for that matter :grin:.



You technically aren't undead.  You're the bastard child of an Ancient Eldritch Horror Star-Vampire which yanked your race's spirits from their bodies and encased them inside living-metal shells so as to be their harvesters of life and warriors against the Old Ones, going inactive when the _other_ Eldritch Abominations - that posed no direct threat to you, mind - started eating your food sources and caused a several million year slumber.

Provided of course your avatar is what you are :mrgreen:


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Now you're just making shit up.



: )


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Now you're just making shit up.


You know, there's probably a reason why almost all regal crests or national seals feature eagles.

Just sayin.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 15, 2010)

Well, really, this thread is pointless, because a lot of furs just plain like the animals that they chose. Plain and simple. 90% of the time, that is the case.

And I do fall under that 90%. IDK why i chose skunks, but I did :/

ar maybe I have the numbers backwards...


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Well, really, this thread is pointless, because a lot of furs just plain like the animals that they chose. Plain and simple. 90% of the time, that is the case.
> 
> And I do fall under that 90%. IDK why i chose skunks, but I did :/
> 
> ar maybe I have the numbers backwards...


I know that people chose the animals they like. Why would you choose it if you didn't like it?

My question wasn't "why did you pick it". My question was why do you think yours is better?

And don't be calling my thread pointless unless you have a better alternative planned,


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Pugs and ostriches.
No wolfs/foxes.


----------



## Dragonbones (May 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You technically aren't undead.  You're the bastard child of an Ancient Eldritch Horror Star-Vampire which yanked your race's spirits from their bodies and encased them inside living-metal shells so as to be their harvesters of life and warriors against the Old Ones, going inactive when the _other_ Eldritch Abominations - that posed no direct threat to you, mind - started eating your food sources and caused a several million year slumber.
> 
> Provided of course your avatar is what you are :mrgreen:




The Old Ones had it coming:evil:!Damn the eldar.

But Yngir are technically undead,Kaelis Ra,Mephet'ran and the other C'tan transfered the soul of the Necrontyr to another body stripped of all emotion,Which is what Necromancers do,it's like binding,but minus the daemons.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 15, 2010)

I don't really know, I've just always liked raccoons.  For some reason.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Foxes are still the best.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

I'm a mutant with the power of Chuck Norris and the Undertaker combined.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still the best.


 at being sluts.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Willow still the best.


fix'd for accuracy


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> fix'd for accuracy


Well you are pretty awesome.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well dog cawks are pretty awesome.



God damnit Heckler..


yiffyiff


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you are pretty awesome.


teehee :3


----------



## Attaman (May 15, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> The Old Ones had it coming:evil:!


  I know!  I mean, living long lives?  Those pricks!



Dragonbones said:


> Damn the eldar.


If only it were that easy. 



Dragonbones said:


> But Yngir are technically undead,Kaelis Ra,Mephet'ran and the other C'tan transfered the soul of the Necrontyr to another body stripped of all emotion,Which is what Necromancers do,it's like binding,but minus the daemons.
> [/FONT]


  Technically it's not, as you didn't die in the process (technically).  To be undead you must at one point be dead.




WillowWulf said:


> fix'd for accuracy



?


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> ?



I actually wouldn't be surprised if that's what she really looks like IRL.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if that's what she really looks like IRL.




brb, an heroing


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> brb, an heroing


I read that as heroin, as in the drug.

Foxes are the best because we have heroin.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I read that as heroin, as in the drug.
> 
> Foxes are the best because we have heroin.



Every time I see the word heroin I can't stop thinking about pulp fiction.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I read that as heroin, as in the drug.
> 
> Foxes are the best because we have heroin.


I was originally going to add an apostrophe 

*sulks in corner*


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Every time I see the word heroin I can't stop thinking about pulp fiction.


Great movie.

I want that wallet so bad.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Great movie.
> 
> I want that wallet so bad.



Well you can have it!


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Well you can have it!


That is so god damn amazing.

Is that a legit site or will they steal my credit card and give it to chinese scammers? :V


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is so god damn amazing.
> 
> Is that a legit site or will they steal my credit card and give it to chinese scammers? :V



I assume it's a legit site.

If you want to be safe, you could always use amazon or ebay.


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Every time I see the word heroin I can't stop thinking about pulp fiction.



There wasn't any slam in Pulp Fiction...


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Now you're just making shit up.


We're all a big family, no kidding.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 16, 2010)

Looks better
sounds better
doesn't smell as bad as some people
fur follows a distinct, easily recognizable, pretty looking pattern
not small

(though I suppose since dogs are a  subspecies of wolf, and there are small dogs...)


There are other reasons that would get nothing but RAEG from some people here, so...  that's it.


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

Saber Tooth Tigers are hard to come by, I wish they were more common. :/ Dire wolves are more common but you still dont see many around. Just regular wolves and tigers.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> There wasn't any slam in Pulp Fiction...



Slam?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

Cody The Raccoon said:


> I don't really know, I've just always liked raccoons.  For some reason.


Because Sly Cooper, that's why. Gimmie a Sly 4 dammit, this console generation has been the worst ever with every videogame trying to be God of War, Halo or Gears of War. Those three games aren't even very good.



JamesB said:


> Slam?


[yt]J9FImc2LOr8[/yt]


----------



## Dragonbones (May 16, 2010)

(Technically it's not, as you didn't die in the process (technically).  To be undead you must at one point be dead)

They killed us when we were transfered.We were promised longer lives!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

I am too human, I exemplify the flaws we all have, yet you all deny by acting as you are beasts :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 16, 2010)

You seen any chipmunk fursonas?
...
Exactly.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> You seen any chipmunk fursonas?
> ...
> Exactly.


Oh, I've seen chipmunks alright...


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> You seen any chipmunk fursonas?
> ...
> Exactly.



Apart from the obvious you mean?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Because it's an 80's song of a cool band with a fagola singer that has manly look and girly voice.


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> They killed us when we were transfered.We were promised longer lives!



Technically, you were given longer lives. They didn't mention the complete lobotomization of some 99% of those changed, but maybe you should have read the fine print? :mrgreen:


----------



## TheGuyWhoKnows (May 16, 2010)

super tree climbing, acorn nomming and the largest tails (compared to body size) i know


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

TheGuyWhoKnows said:


> super tree climbing, acorn nomming and the largest tails (compared to body size) i know



You're also very tasty.

http://www.15acresinkent.com/Quickstart/ImageLib/wildlife-fox-6_copy.jpg


----------



## Tally (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're also very tasty.
> 
> http://www.15acresinkent.com/Quickstart/ImageLib/wildlife-fox-6_copy.jpg



Oh, oh, am I doing it right?
http://www.wildlifeonline.me.uk/images/graphics/fox_squirrel.jpg


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2010)

TheGuyWhoKnows said:


> super tree climbing, acorn nomming and the largest tails (compared to body size) i know



And I thought I was the only one.....


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh, oh, am I doing it right?
> http://www.wildlifeonline.me.uk/images/graphics/fox_squirrel.jpg



You sure are *licks muzzle*


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 16, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> may be. i've never looked that closely at that end of a skunk during the act.


you're both wrong >.>

wanna no the answer?

link


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

TheGuyWhoKnows said:


> super tree climbing, *acorn nomming* and the largest tails (compared to body size) i know


 
I bet this guy is totally jealous of you.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Cause I'm top of the food chain, except for orcas, fucking orcas.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause I'm top of the food chain, except for orcas, fucking orcas.


Isn't a Megalodon like, way the hell bigger than an orca? 




...and from different time periods?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Isn't a Megalodon like, way the hell bigger than an orca?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shh, we are camping.
It's a legitimate strategy.


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

Oh yeah. A group of ravens is called either a congress or an unkindness.

"Yeah, we're not going to hurt you or anything, we're just going to be really rude."


----------



## Glitch (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are cute, sound like satan, and are generally awesome.
> 
> and not sluts.



LIES.


----------



## Shiroka (May 16, 2010)

As for me, very few here seem to have lemurs as fursonas and well, they look cool. Like a mix between a monkey and an albino raccoon.


----------



## Glitch (May 16, 2010)

I have a thing for machines.  That'd explain my sona.

As for my current species...
Streetlight Manifesto = Greatest Ska Band Ever


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Streetlight Manifesto = Greatest Ska Band Ever


I'm not that into 4th generation 2-tone. They have cool vids though.
Personally, I like The Specials. "gangster" is my favourite by them.

Also, my species is the best cos it does cool stuff that's physically impossible for yours to do. Das Was Up!


----------



## Citrakayah (May 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Streetlight Manifesto = Greatest Ska Band Ever


Eh, Streetlight's alright. Good in studio, but not the best live. 
Voodoo Glow Skulls and The Toasters are much better live.

As for my species being the best, well, I actually am my species.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> As for my current species...
> Streetlight Manifesto = Greatest Ska Band Ever



I don't think that I would even describe them as an ska band.  Their music is so unique and different from all the other ska stuff out there.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (May 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


>



This


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> This


Is
An
Animal
In
Disguise.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> This


The "This" button is there for a reason.

I never did like people who make a post just to say "This". If I was an admin people would get banned for that.


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

Because I carve up concrete.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Because I have an adorable fluffy tail.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Because I shoot up glitter and spit acid.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Because I'm cute and fun to cuddle.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Because I'm cute and fun to cuddle.



Tru Dat!! 

Because you change colour when you cuddle with me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Tru Dat!!
> 
> Because you change colour when you cuddle with me.


WHAT IS IT WITH FURRIES AND CUDDLING ANIMALS ARE SUPPOSED TO EAT EACHOTHER


----------



## Tally (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> WHAT IS IT WITH FURRIES AND CUDDLING ANIMALS ARE SUPPOSED TO EAT EACHOTHER



I love to cuddle  

Because of what I do after someone accepts the cuddle.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> I love to cuddle
> 
> Because of what I do after someone accepts the cuddle.


O murr :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> I love to cuddle
> 
> Because of what I do after someone accepts the cuddle.





Wyldfyre said:


> O murr :3


You guys aren't really helping your own species' reputation, you know.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

I am a human: Ambitious, Cocky, Lustful, Hopeful, yet Compassionate, Caring, 
and Protective.


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> I love to cuddle
> 
> Because of what I do after someone accepts the cuddle.





Wyldfyre said:


> O murr :3



It's posts like these that require a "self-ban" button.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You guys aren't really helping your own species' reputation, you know.


I blame myself, not the species.
Although it fits me perfectly...



Stahi said:


> It's posts like these that require a "self-ban" button.


Now why would I do that? :3c


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Now why would I do that? :3c



Because you would be doing a favor to all mankind.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Because you would be doing a favor to all mankind.


How many times have I heard that now...


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> How many times have I heard that now...



I wouldn't know.  I'm not you.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> I wouldn't know.  I'm not you.


More than 8 and less than 10.


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> More than 8 and less than 10.



ä¹


----------



## Misterraptor (May 17, 2010)

My species has the Meme, Courage Wolf.
Also, Wolves FUCK SHIT UP!(in good ways)


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> ä¹


About that, yes.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Let's keep this to the topic, m'kay?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2010)

Because we pretty much control the fandom.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

Jackal - we eat dead things and doesnt afraid of anything
golden pheasant - just google this motherfucker.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You guys aren't really helping your own species' reputation, you know.



Well you smell. So, I guess you're not doin anything for yours!


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Foxes are the best and there is no arguing this.


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are the best and there is no arguing this.



I think your avi is the best species. :V

I have no idea where this meme started >.>


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

me either, but Heckler & Koch speaks the truth.   how the heck did you make a name like that anyway Heckler & Koch? its peaked my interest


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> me either, but Heckler & Koch speaks the truth.   how the heck did you make a name like that anyway Heckler & Koch? its peaked my interest


It's my favorite fetish. Here is the wiki for it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_and_koch


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's my favorite fetish. Here is the wiki for it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_and_koch



Lol. Forgot how funny FAFers are.

Mine is clearly the best because it's uber thin and light, and shoots LASERS. LASERS! :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's my favorite fetish. Here is the wiki for it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_and_koch



now thats interesting


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> now thats interesting


PROTIP: it's not actually a fetish. :V


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 18, 2010)

im the cutest dog that haves long fluffy ears, you cant beat that!


----------



## Kipikipo (May 18, 2010)

Well, hybrids are original, so I stand out.  Plus I have all the cuteness of being a rabbit along with the [insert adjective here] of having a fox tail and pawpads. owo


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Foxes are the best because God made them that way.

/thread.


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes are the best because God made them that way.
> 
> /thread.



God took whatever was left over from making the other canids and just clumped it all together.  The result was the fox.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> God took whatever was left over from making the other canids and just clumped it all together.  The result was the fox.



You seem to be mistaken with faulty logic and jealously. 

God indeed used all what was left over when making foxes. It happened to be pure awesome since he used all of his loser and jealous stuff when he made of canines.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

You guys are jealous of my Pugness.


----------



## Meegz0 (May 18, 2010)

Mines a Yewcorn.(hurhur)

It looks like the retarded baby of a Ram, deer, sheep, and a lizard with one ram horn. Only less retarded and more adorable x)

Deff not the best tho, I godda say birds are. :>


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

Beavers are so underrated. One day you'll all see that beavers are the supreme species of this planet! plus, beavers are just cool.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Kipikipo said:


> Well, hybrids are original, so I stand out.  Plus I have all the cuteness of being a rabbit along with the [insert adjective here] of having a fox tail and pawpads. owo


There is nothing original about hybrids.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is nothing original about hybrids.


This, fucking this.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

hey now,dont be mean to my few hybrid fans, we automatically have double the awesome.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> hey now,dont be mean to my few hybrid fans, we automatically have double the awesome.


No. 

If anything, it halves the awesome or less. In your case, that would be half of 0.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> hey now,dont be mean to my few hybrid fans, we automatically have double the awesome.


No actually. It takes two awesome things and makes them suck.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No actually. It takes two awesome things and makes them suck.


It's like fruitcake.


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

Foxes suck. Hybrids suck 
/endthread


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

my case is an exception the polls ruled being either a draon or a fox are the most hated. but mathemtics shows that a negative times negative equal a postive. oh I so win!


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> my case is an exception the polls ruled being either a draon or a fox are the most hated. but mathemtics shows that a negative times negative equal a postive. oh I so win!


0 has no sign. You're not negative. You don't even exist in our minds. You're just insignificant.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 0 has no sign. You're not negative. You don't even  exist in our minds. You're just insignificant.



your claims are insignificant, i have reached ninja status


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> your claims are insignificant, i have reached ninja status


 
i lol'd


----------



## Meegz0 (May 18, 2010)

Oovie said:


> [yt]A43JOxLa5MM&feature=related[/yt]
> [yt]PWhxCB0ndJE&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> Badasses!


 

this


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

these vids made my night i lol'd so hard i think my spleen has ruptured


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well you smell. So, I guess you're not doin anything for yours!


HAHA THAT SURE SHOWED ME



Heckler & Koch said:


> It's my favorite fetish. Here is the wiki for it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_and_koch


Guns = Penises.


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2010)

Look at this motherfucker.  He knows he's better than you.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> HAHA THAT SURE SHOWED ME
> 
> 
> Guns = Penises.


 Yeah. I took it too far didn't I?



Takun said:


> Look at this motherfucker.  He knows he's better than you.


 WTF is this shit?!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> WTF is this shit?!


A dog.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> A dog.



Oh. I was looking at it upside down. Oops.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh. I was looking at it upside down. Oops.



..What.

How do you

Huh.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> ..What.
> 
> How do you
> 
> Huh.


>.> jk


----------



## Chinchy (May 18, 2010)

Because chilla fursonas are rare and awesome and always adorables^^ *scurries around and looks for someone to cuddle*


----------



## Tally (May 18, 2010)

Chinchy said:


> Because chilla fursonas are rare and awesome and always adorables^^ *scurries around and looks for someone to cuddle*



*Cuddles, while dragging you into a back room at the same time*


----------



## BroadSmak (May 18, 2010)

I think it's pretty weird when people type like they're actaully a dog..

Anyway, Mankind invented pretty much everything on earth.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I think it's pretty weird when people type like they're actaully a dog..



*wags tail* 

*paws at your nose*


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2010)

Chinchy said:


> Because chilla fursonas are rare and awesome and always adorables^^ *scurries around and looks for someone to cuddle*



Well there goes my uniqueness factor.


----------



## Summercat (May 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> Well there goes my uniqueness factor.



Don't worry, you'll always be unique in my heart you little dustbather ~<3

(Seriously, though. Otters.)


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

because otters are so cuddly and cute.


----------



## BroadSmak (May 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> *wags tail*
> 
> *paws at your nose*


Exactly, it's sort of cute, but still really weird..


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Because... uhm... I'm not awesome. :<


----------



## Gar-Yulong (May 18, 2010)

Because we're the only thing besides the Devil that the Crusaders feared. B]


----------



## Ozriel (May 18, 2010)

Apple.


----------



## virus (May 18, 2010)

I'm not a species, I'm my own classification in prokaryote . I can infect and kill all at will.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2010)

Because we can lick our own balls.


----------



## foxmusk (May 18, 2010)

because weasels are manipulative, thieving assholes and have their own archetype, and verb and noun based on them.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Because we can lick our own balls.



so thats the secret to being awesome... lol


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2010)

Because finding chipmunks on FA is like finding needles in a haystack.


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2010)

because i said so :V


----------



## Eske (May 31, 2010)

Because of this.


----------



## Debacle (May 31, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Because of this.



I'll never look at Owls the same way ever again.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Because of this.


O_O


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 31, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Because of this.


Is that Tashkent to the far left?


----------



## Winter (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't say that wolves are better than other species, but they're just right for me. I love their natural beauty, intelligence and social competence. And wolf pups are the cutest things you'll ever see.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

I can spread disease and stuff.


----------

